# AVG8.0 Free



## afendiko (Jul 21, 2008)

My operating system is XP Professional SP2. For the last two months I have been using AVG8 Free and AdAware, running them once a day. Two days ago I noticed the AVG icon in the system tray disappeared. I tried running AVG from Start>All Programs but nothing happened when I clicked on the icon. I tried to uninstall the program, with the intention of doing a clean reinstall, but it could not be uninstalled from Add/Remove Programs. I have attached the dropdown window that the system responded with.

I am able to run AdAware, but not AVG. I would be very grateful for your help.


----------



## guru88 (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you uninstall the previous version?
Download ccleaner http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2...
Download latest AVG or AVAST
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2...
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2...
Uninstall AVG from control panel, then run ccleaner
then AVG or AVAST that you downloaded


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, afendiko -

This is AVG's solution:

http://free.avg.com/ww.faq.num-1238#faq_1238

If you have installed AVG 8.0 Free Edition on your computer and need to install different components or repair the installation, please proceed as follows:

* please download the latest AVG installation installation file from the Download section of our website
*
When you are prompted, please do not open this file directly from the Internet, but click the "Save" button and choose a location where the installation file should be stored. We recommend saving the file to the Desktop.
* Locate the downloaded AVG installation file (it has a four color square icon and its name starts with AVG...) and launch the installation by double-clicking on it.
* The following screen will be displayed during the installation process:
Add/Remove Components - choose this option if you want to add or remove some AVG component
Repair installation - this option repairs or reinstalls missing or damaged components of AVG
Uninstall - this option removes the AVG program from your PC


----------

